# Popa Spurca



## Jackson (Oct 26, 2005)

Does anyone have a caresheet on this species? I've been looking on google but no luck  

I just want standard info on it and ooth incubation info.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi, check www.mantisuk.com.

They got a care sheet for it and I have done the same as them and am raising my nymphs fine (L4-5).

40-50% Humidity and about 22-25 degrees celcius is how I keep them. Easy  .

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a pair (thats currently up for sale on ebay as I need a quick sale) basically I found mist them like once a week/2 weeks as too much humidity will kill them. They are pretty ferocios (?) so easy to feed. That's about it lol I don't know how to incubate that type of ooth but 'm sure it's the same as most.


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeha, mine are ferocious feeders as well. I have NEVER sprayed mine, and they are fine, I think they prefer dryer conditions, as they never seem to drink when I spray.

I am yet to breed this species..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 26, 2005)

Huh,

so you don't spray em. better do that too otherwise it'll be like my b.mendica all over again.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 26, 2005)

only reason i spray is to help molting. but you dont need to like ian said


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2005)

exactly cam...I made the same mistake...a true fatality. Also had the same prob with my PW, which seem to be prone to funagl infection.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 26, 2005)

> exactly cam...I made the same mistake...a true fatality. Also had the same prob with my PW, which seem to be prone to funagl infection.Cheers,
> 
> Ian


what happened? don't they like humidity?


----------



## Ian (Oct 26, 2005)

The PW....I dont think so no. I recieved some from germany, which ha damp pieces of foam in, and they all died about 3 days after. Also, when I first got them was told to spray, was spraying every other day or so, and that killed em off. With no spraying, I have VERY few, if any deaths, when raising young nymphs.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

well my pw's really enjoy being sprayed but the one at the pet store in town got a fungal infection on its wings. Is it only adults that get this maybe?

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 27, 2005)

just curious how do you tell that they like it?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

they are constantly thirsty and if left for a day without water, the next day when I spray them they will practically lick the whole enclosure clean of water lol  .

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## ellroy (Feb 18, 2006)

How large do they get?


----------



## Ian (Feb 18, 2006)

Erm...I'm not to sure. I have never actually kept adults.

Have you had a look at photos online?


----------



## ellroy (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah had a look on Terratypica but couldn't work out the scale! :roll:


----------



## specy (Feb 18, 2006)

6-7cm head to tail


----------

